# Farang Mu Sul Warriors MMA Action



## Kuk Sa Nim (Mar 9, 2010)

Greeting everyone,
It is with great pride and joy that I inform you all of the fantastic job our FMS Puerto Rico MMA warriors did at the latest "Top Combat MMA Championships" in San Juan, Puerto Rico, this past March 5th. 

It is not often that you get to see Korean martial artists compete in high level MMA events, and claiming to be Korean Martial Artists. Well, that is exactly what our guys did at the last Top Combat Championship - "Unleashed" competition. This is the biggest MMA event in Puerto Rico and the Carribian. 

Master Dennis Vega and the Modern Farang Mu Sul MMA Team entered 7 fighters into the event. 3 amateur and 4 professionals. They were:

FMS Pro-Fighters 
Jose Lopez v. Nelson Cardona (FMS)  Nelson Cardona (FMS) Winner - KO
Javier Perez v. Edgar Rodriguez (FMS)  Edgar Rodriguez (FMS) Winner - TKO
Omar Vega v. Jorge Ramos (FMS)  Jorge Ramos (FMS) Winner - TKO
Edgar Irizarry v. Eduardo Soberal (FMS)  Eduardo Soberal (FMS) Winner - KO

FMS Amateur-Fighters
Alfredo Ramos v. Alexander Soto (FMS)  Alexander Soto (FMS) Winner - Dec
Cunrado Roman v. Carlos Colon (FMS)  Carlos Colon (FMS) Loss  Split-Dec
Erick Santiago v. Luis Fernando Adorno (FMS)  Luis Fernando Adorno (FMS) Loss  Dec

Out of the seven fighters, 5 came away with victories. All four professionals won by KO or TKO. The amateur winner got a well earned decision win. Congratulations to all, and keep on representing Farang Mu Sul.
Farang!!!

Here are a couple links for more info: 

WHQ Website:
www.farangmusul.com

Video Clip:





Pictures and results:
http://mixedmartialartspr.com/

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma...52e3-41ab-41db-80a7-b1f97cc594ff#fight_120060

With much respect and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------



## Omar B (Mar 9, 2010)

That's really great news Kuk Sa Nim, thanks for posting.  Not enough KMA (aside from TKD) out there in the media much.  

Is it terrible to say that the red uniforms are really bright?  Guess I'm a traditionalist.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations, KSN!!


----------



## Miles (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Mar 10, 2010)

Omar B said:


> That's really great news Kuk Sa Nim, thanks for posting.  Not enough KMA (aside from TKD) out there in the media much.
> 
> Is it terrible to say that the red uniforms are really bright?  Guess I'm a traditionalist.



Thank you all very much. We're doing our best, and continually learning and growing. These MMA programs of ours are really hitting a nerve, and doing well.

As far as the red uniforms, well we use a few colored doboks based on Umm-Yang philosophy. Black and White uniforms to represent Yin-Yang, and Red and Blue to represent Umm-Yang.

Still though, red has always been one of my favorite colors. Actually, back in the day, my first official martial arts teacher, Prof. Carlos Navarro of San Francisco, used red uniforms before in the 60's. In those days there were mainly only white and some black uniforms. In our school, we started with a white uniform, and then after our first test, we were eligible for a red one. Since there were none on the market, we had to dye our uniforms. They didn't always come out so nice. 

At any rate, thank you all once again.
With respect and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats!  My own two cents: I like the red doboks.

Daniel


----------

